# Need Help Identifying My Pet Mantis Bender [HD Pictures]



## GabrielJ (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello so I need help identifying my praying mantis.

I found Bender back in July and posted here in the introductions thread. (http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=30652&amp;hl=)

Since I just found her in my yard I don't know what type of mantis she is.

People said I should post photos and you guys might be able to help me find out what type of mantis she is, but I wanted to wait until she had gotten a little bigger.

I think shes old enough now and I took some pictures.

I would appreciate any help. If you need more information from me, or more pictures I would be happy to provide you all with everything necessary.







*Bender in her home.*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2013)

In order to facilitate an ID we need to know where she was found. Appears to be a Stagmomantis sp.


----------



## agent A (Sep 2, 2013)

i think its stagmomantis limbata

look at her upper lip

is there a torquiose line on it?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 2, 2013)

Stagmomantis sp., where you located?


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah, it's limbata. Try to get a male for her.


----------



## beachmaster (Sep 17, 2013)

Your mantis is pretty! I found my mantises in my back yard also. My favorite one came right up to me and jumped on me! Its also a stagmomantis, a Carolina one


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks like a _Stagmomantis limbata_ to me. Here is a picture of a female limbata I had last year, Deirdre. You can see the blue on her lip. If your mantis has that, it is a limbata.


----------

